# Lola- when will she come into season?



## Lolapops (Mar 13, 2012)

My 9 month old cockapoo hasn't come into season yet. She acted a bit odd a few weeks ago over cleaning herself and not wanting to do anything but it only lasted a few days and there was no blood. It may be a silly question but could we have missed her first season? Gem


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Gem .. My girls were 8.5 months and 10 months .... so it could be starting for Lola  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/02/a-bitches-season/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/27/honeys-split-season/


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

How long's a piece of string! Polly came into season at 10 months but some dogs go much, much longer than that. I don't think you could have missed it. It's one thing you can't predict!


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

My Lola is 7 months old and I was just about to get her spayed when she came into season. Great.......


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy was 22 months old before she had her first season, unusual but it just shows you cannot second guess it. I had various false alarms over the nearly 2 years, but when it finally came there was no mistaking it!


----------

